# Chicago Teen Killed in Street Melee (Graphic Video)



## MA-Caver (Sep 27, 2009)

This is a raw video taken Sept. 24th of this year... showing two rival gangs getting into a serious street altercation. Caution on graphic violence and language... but information needs to be found to assist police for identification from anyone living in the Chicago area. 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fb1_1254077314


----------



## ackks10 (Sep 28, 2009)

that's messed up, what happen to people to make than act like this??:rpo:


----------



## Flea (Sep 28, 2009)

Well at least they made some arrests.  It's heart-breaking.  Even the memorial the family set up was vandalized.  The young man came from some impressive stock:



> Walker said the family was struggling to come to terms with why Albert was killed.
> "I don't know where all this anger come from these people today," he told WLS-TV. "That's just too much anger for someone to have in their heart. *All I can do is I'm going to pray for these people, I'm going to to pray for forgiveness."*



Not too many people could do that.


----------



## MJS (Sep 29, 2009)

Watching this on the news this morning, they said that the victim had walked thru the area, and then he was hit.  Personally, if I saw something like this I'd be walking in the other direction, not towards it.  All that aside, I give the family ALOT of credit, for being able to say that they are going to pray for these people.  IMHO, I wouldn't be praying for them, because I really dont think that there is any hope for animals like that.  What they need to do, is lock them up and throw away the key.  Rehab...nope, dont buy it.  Rehab works only for those that want to be helped.  If these kids want to help themselves, they'd stay the hell away from gangs.

I really feel bad for the victim and his family.  My prayers go out to them during this time.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like Chicago's gun control laws are really putting a dent in the violence there. 

...pointless and stupid...

I hope they catch every one involved and they get what's coming to them.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 29, 2009)

President Obama is going to personally make the case for having the Olympics in Chicago in 2016.  I think this video stands as enough of a counterpoint.


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 29, 2009)

well it looks like those who did it are going to get a 2x4 in the ole poop-shoot.  ****ing idiots.  they deserve to rot in jail.


----------



## ackks10 (Sep 30, 2009)

d1jinx said:


> well it looks like those who did it are going to get a 2x4 in the ole poop-shoot.  ****ing idiots.  they deserve to rot in jail.





Oh that's just great,i was having my morning coffee and than i read this,, 
in the ole poop-shoot, wow!!! what a way to start your day,,I'm not hungry 
no more:lool:


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 30, 2009)

ackks10 said:


> Oh that's just great,i was having my morning coffee and than i read this,,
> in the ole poop-shoot, wow!!! what a way to start your day,,I'm not hungry
> no more:lool:


 
anytime.


----------



## TigerLove (Oct 1, 2009)

I dont' know in place where you live. But in my country things of this kind are very very often. I really dislike animals like that, i feel very angry and very sad when i see something like this. Friend of my friend died similar way - guys beated him up because he didn't have some coins when they asked. He was a very good boy, does nothing except playing guitar and loving his girl.

I despite primitive morons like this, and i feel almost cry when see that - but also so angry that all moves and tehniques i ever knewed past through my head in second. I think there is no good punish for them except whole life hard work for nothing, in jail offcourse.

I had my experience to. I was going home from night party, and walk behind some disco. Minute later two guys run after me and aksed why i looked in them (i didnt't). After i stand in front of them and looked them they runed away (probably they saw i am ready to break them - when i see something like that i get enormous ability and wish to figth against that). But after 5 minutes they two run after me, + some six guys with them, one with basebaal bat. They didnt's say nothing, just started surrounding me. I reacted before they did it - i wouldn't make nothing circled with 8 people. I did something that i still think was it right thing. I striked closest guy in throat with SHIKANKEN strike tehnique - one i learned in ninjutsu, also known as very deadly move. While they stared at him falling down, i used that time for runaway..That was first time that i used something i learned in MA in real life, and still only time.

But my plan is not let some primitives to ruin or destroy my life. If that situation happens again, i will react the same.

Sorry for long text, but i just wanted to share my experience with you..

Greetings!!! Egon


----------

